# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  خبز الطابي البحريني من تطبيقي فديت البحرين و اهلها صووووره

## الكشيخه

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته



هذا عباره عن خبز بحريني و هو قريب من الجباب الاماراتي لكن هذا 

اسرع و ما يحتاج انج اتخمرينه مجرد انج تخلطين المقادير مع بعض و تبداين على طوووول..

واااااايد لذيذ و خفيف و يصلح لريوق مع كوب جاااي كرك يااااا عيني ..

هذي المقادير و سامحوني لو كان الموضوع مكرر ....

و على فكره ترااااه منقول من الاخت ام الذرابه يزاها الله كل خير

مقاديري كلها بكاس جبن الكرافت ..

كاس طحين رقم واحد 

كاس ماي 

ربع كاس ماي ورد منقوع فيه زعفران 

بيضه وحده

صفار بيضه وحده

ثلاث ملاعق زيت نباتي 

رشة ملح 

رشة هيل للنكهه

سكر خشن مع هيل ناعم للوجه 


نيجي للطريقه :

نضع كل المقادير مع بعضها و نخلطها بخلاط اليد الكهربائي حتى تتكون لدينا عجينه سائله نوعا ما ثم نضع القليل جدا من الزيت في المقلاه و نبدا بصب مقدار من العجين( يعني تكون الخبزه رقيقه) و بعد النضج نضعها في الحراره و نرش على الوجه السكر المخلوط مع الهيل و بالعاااااافيه

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## حياتي غيــر

تسلمين
بس ابغى اعرف ايش هو شاي كرك

----------


## الكشيخه

> تسلمين
> بس ابغى اعرف ايش هو شاي كرك



الجاي كرك هو الشاي بالحليب و طريقته انج اتخلين الشاي يطبخ مع الحليب الرينبو على النار و هذي صورته

----------


## الريـم2009

تسلم ايدج اخت كشيخه

والله استانست وااااااااااايد احب الخبز بكل انواعه 

ان شالله بجربه قريب

----------


## الكشيخه

> تسلم ايدج اخت كشيخه
> 
> والله استانست وااااااااااايد احب الخبز بكل انواعه 
> 
> ان شالله بجربه قريب




انتي مثلي انا بعد احب كل انواع الخبز و ان شاء الله بانتظار تطبيقج

تسلمين على مرورج الجميل ^ـــــــ^

----------


## وردة الجاردينيا

فديت اهل البحرين 

مشكوره الغاليه بحاول اطبقه و يوم اسير البحرين بشوف نفسي ع قوم البحرين ههههههههههههههه

----------


## rozee

يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلمو

----------


## الكشيخه

> فديت اهل البحرين 
> 
> مشكوره الغاليه بحاول اطبقه و يوم اسير البحرين بشوف نفسي ع قوم البحرين ههههههههههههههه



أاااايه على البحرين و اهلها ..

طبقيه فديتج و اتمنى اعرف رايج...

----------


## الكشيخه

> يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلمو



الله يسلمج عزيزتي

----------


## فطــامــي

تسلم يمناج يالغلا 

ان شالله باجر بجربه ^_^

----------


## الكشيخه

> تسلم يمناج يالغلا 
> 
> ان شالله باجر بجربه ^_^



الله يسلمج حبيبتي.. 

عيل انا بانتظااار تجربتج.. 

و ان شاء الله يطلع احلى عن خبزي...

----------


## سمسانه

مشكوووووووووووورة حبوبة شكله لذيذ سيفته عندي انشالله بطبقه

----------


## شيما333

تسلميييييين

----------


## دلوعه الموت

شكله لذيذ

يبالنا نجرب

----------


## الكشيخه

> مشكوووووووووووورة حبوبة شكله لذيذ سيفته عندي انشالله بطبقه




الشكر لله عزيزتي ^ــــــ^

و يالله نتريا تجربتج ..

ربي يحفظج...

----------


## الكشيخه

> تسلميييييين



الله يسلمج غاليتي ..

اما الصوره اللي في التوقيع صراحه ما عليها كلالالالام اتخلي اللي ما يوع ايوع ..

ما شاء الله عليج ...

عقبال ما توصلين لبنات دبي و انا اول وحده باخذ منج ...

ربي يوفقج ^ــــــــ^

----------


## الكشيخه

> شكله لذيذ
> 
> يبالنا نجرب



جربي و ما بتندمين ان شاء الله 

شرفني مرورج الغلا

----------


## الكشيخه

صباااااااااااااااح الخييييييييييييير

----------


## الكشيخه

اصبحنا و اصبح الملك لله

----------


## سيدة الوروود

تسلم ايدج غناتي

----------


## Ana Ahwak

تسلم ايدج اختي كشيخه

----------


## dalooa7

روووووووووووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## نفرتيتي*

شكراااا حبيبتي 
ويزاج الله خير

----------


## بنت الوالد

تسلم ايدج
انزين والعجينة ما فيها سكر بس رشة الملح كيف يكون طعمها

----------


## ام سالم

تطبيق متميز

----------


## الكشيخه

> تسلم ايدج غناتي



الله يسلمج غاليتي

----------


## الكشيخه

> شكراااا حبيبتي 
> ويزاج الله خير



الشكر لله يا قلبي ..

نورت الصفحه بوجودج ...

----------


## الكشيخه

> تسلم ايدج
> انزين والعجينة ما فيها سكر بس رشة الملح كيف يكون طعمها



لا فديتج العجينه مافيها سكر بس ملح يعني رشه بسيطه.. 

و السكر انتي بترشينه على الوجه في الاخر و تقدرين تتحكمين به تبينه وايد او شويه او حتى ممكن ينوكل مع العسل بس انا احبه بالسكر و الهيل...

حياج الله

----------


## الكشيخه

> تطبيق متميز



تسلمين يام سالم ^ــــــــ^

----------


## زحمة الأشواق

تسلم إيدج فديتج......

----------


## الكشيخه

> تسلم إيدج فديتج......



افرحني مرورج عزيزتي ^ـــــــ^

----------


## مريم شاملي

اللهم ارحم اخي واغفرله و وسع مدخلة وجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## الكشيخه

> اللهم ارحم اخي واغفرله و وسع مدخلة وجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين



الله يرحمه و يغمد روحه الجنه ...

----------


## دخوون

وفدييييييييت اللي تتفدااااااااااانه {فيس مستحي}

احنه نسميه قرص طابي هب خبز طابي  :Big Grin: 

ويصير ترشين بدل الشكر عسل ومرات نسويه على تمر ^_*

خطييييييير يطلع احبه اكثر 

بس حق اللي يسوون رجيم هب زين خخخخخخخ

ربي يعطيج العافيه

----------


## الكشيخه

> وفدييييييييت اللي تتفدااااااااااانه {فيس مستحي}
> 
> احنه نسميه قرص طابي هب خبز طابي 
> 
> ويصير ترشين بدل الشكر عسل ومرات نسويه على تمر ^_*
> 
> خطييييييير يطلع احبه اكثر 
> 
> بس حق اللي يسوون رجيم هب زين خخخخخخخ
> ...




وااااايه واااايه عليكم يا هل البحرين هيه فديتج امي تسميه قرص الطابي و انا كله اسميه خبز الطابي لساني خذ على جذيه المهم كل الطرق تؤدي الى روما <<<< شو يخصه مادري هع 

اسعدني مرورج يا قلبي ^ــــــ^

----------


## dubai girl

مشكووورة

----------


## قطوة نوره

يسلموووو على الطريقه 


الاخت ام الذرابه 


بصراحه مبدعه وفنااانه على طول اشووف مواضيعها

----------


## الكشيخه

> مشكووورة


الشكر لله عزيزتي

----------


## الكشيخه

> يسلموووو على الطريقه 
> 
> 
> الاخت ام الذرابه 
> 
> 
> بصراحه مبدعه وفنااانه على طول اشووف مواضيعها



الله يسلمج غاليتي...

هيه نعم الاخت ام الذرابه اسم على مسمى ^ـــــــ^

----------


## سراب 44

يسلموو الايادي روووعه شكله واكيد الطعم بيكون اروع

----------


## بنت الوالد

تسلمين الغالية ع الرد
وإن شاااء الله اليوم بجربه بس بدون بيض للأسف

----------


## بربرينه

تسلم ايدج بس يشبه خبز لمحلا الأماراتي جنه

----------


## ليالي الامارات

هلالالالالالالالالا وغلالالالالالالالالالا

ممممممممممم يبي لنا تطبيق وقت المزااااااج

سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام

----------


## تكسس

وانا اقولج فديت الاماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارات وأهلهاوعليج بألف عاااااااااااااااااااااااااافيه

----------


## cute me

تسلم ايدج الغلا

----------


## مريوم الأموره

تسلم الأيادي

----------


## Nْ 7

احسه لذيذ ويستحق التجربه ..
تسلم ايدج خيتي 
يعطيج العاافية

----------


## أم موفي

تسلم ايدج .... ما قصرتي وانا وايد احب الجباب يمي يمي

----------


## حرمه يديده

> يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلمو

----------


## snow heart

بارك الله فيج ..^^ عجبني الشكل يم يم غااااااااااااااااااااوي ولذيذ يم يم

----------


## الكشيخه

تسلمــــــــــــــــــــون خواتي

يزاكم الله خير على الردود الطيبه 

^ــــــــ^

----------


## أم مها11ري

*تسلميين وتسلم ايدج الغاليه*
*بانتظاار جديدج في القسم*
**

----------


## أيام وتعدي

تسلمين

----------


## J44Z

روعه ماشاءالله

هالاكله احبها وايد والله

حفظته عندي 
تسلم ايدج

----------


## حبي الخالد

تسلمييييين

----------


## ام هند2

تسلم ايدج

----------


## uae13122



----------


## +نور حياتي+

طريقه سهله

وشكلها لذيذ 

ان شاء الله بنطبقها

----------


## ام سااارونه

نايس
يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووو

----------


## ~الـريم~

روووووعه

تسلم يمناااج الغلااااا

----------


## بنت الزيودي

تسلم ايدج

----------


## الكشيخه

Up

Up

Up

----------

